# Are seashells safe for play?



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm working on a dig box for Petunia. I have a bunch of smooth stones I'm going to boil clean and put in an upside down igloo (since she never cared to use it to hide in). I was wondering if it would be okay to put some seashells in with the stones? I thought she might have fun turning them over to hunt for hidden mealies.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I would think not, unless it's the completely closed ones. It's just that seashells tend to have sharp edges and/or can be easily chipped. I would hate for a hedgie to get caught on an edge or maybe accidently swallowing a small chip. Unless you were to completely cover the entire thing in a thick THICK layer of epoxy or something, it's just not worth the risk.


----------

